# Used ergo baby carrier?



## nikkifox (Jul 9, 2004)

Anyone know where to get a used ergo carrier? Maybe online? My wallet can't afford a brand new one now, but my back is crying for relief. Thanks.


----------



## msumomma (Nov 6, 2005)

check the fsot forum at the babywearer. Or the trading post on here. Sometimes you can find a great deal from a momma trying to get rid of one she doesn't use/like.


----------

